# Collar



## DeKneez (May 12, 2011)

Anyone know of a good collar? Oscar seems to be able to chew through all of his no matter how tight they are, I just cannot work it out! I have got him a small whippet collar but wondered if anyone els has had the same problem?

Denise x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

You should only be able to fit 2-3 fingers between his collar and his neck. Its harder when they are pjps becuase you need to alter their collars as they grow. What part of the collar his he chewing ?


----------



## DeKneez (May 12, 2011)

Somehow he does this weird thing, puts his chin on his chest and gets his bottom jaw under the collare then bites til its off  !! I am sure its tight enough so am at a loss lol  hence the whippet type collar as its too wide for him to be able to get his bottom jaw under


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

is he really little?? he really shouldn't be able to get his jaw under it if he is older and it is tight enough.


----------



## DeKneez (May 12, 2011)

yes he is quite small,,,,


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

what is his age?? Lady was able to get her jaw under her collar when she was about 17 weeks old....but i had it slightly too loose.


----------



## DeKneez (May 12, 2011)

He was 1 at the end of Jan so he is a 'grown' up. Its they way he does it, he done it once and got stuck, with it in his jaw, it was almost too tight to take off, had a job undoing it !


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

I love Treacles' collar - HURTTA - it is a danish company I think but you can buy them here - soft and padded - chew proof - have been really impressed with it and just ordered a blue one for Clyde!
http://www.muddypaws.co.uk/imagemagic.php?img=images/hurtta-red-collars389.jpg&w=449&h=328&page=


----------



## DeKneez (May 12, 2011)

Nadhak said:


> I love Treacles' collar - HURTTA - it is a danish company I think but you can buy them here - soft and padded - chew proof - have been really impressed with it and just ordered a blue one for Clyde!
> http://www.muddypaws.co.uk/imagemagic.php?img=images/hurtta-red-collars389.jpg&w=449&h=328&page=


cheers will have a look x


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

http://www.petscorner.co.uk/dogs/collars-leads/petproject-jewelled-collar-red

I added this in the other thread. Betty has the small collar but had the extra small until 3 months ago as the tightest hole on the small is the same as the loosest on the extra small.

X


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Dexter managed to get his collar wedged round his mouth like a bridle when he was small , cockapoos have so much fur it is difficult to find the right tension on the collar.


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm sure I read somewhere on here ages ago about a collar that doesn't cause matting in the hair. Any clues, otherwise lady C is going to have a few bald patches.

K xx


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Kirsty said:


> I'm sure I read somewhere on here ages ago about a collar that doesn't cause matting in the hair. Any clues, otherwise lady C is going to have a few bald patches.
> 
> K xx


Rolled leather collars I think are the ones that don't cause matting. I always just take Betty's collar off when I brush her and give her a good brush around her neck, that seems to have worked so far!

Xx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I use a rolled leather one after following advice from other owners of Cockapoos and reading it on a Labradoodle forum. We don't have any issues with matts around the neck


----------

